# Spalted Ailanthus



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got to saw yesterday (Sat) and cleaning through some logs I let spalt longer than some of them needed. I've salvaged out the ones that I thought would produce BUT there was unfortunately several that went to the burn pile. As some know this is a guessing game when spalting naturally and differ woods react quicker than others BUT I did push these limits!!!!
Here's the link to all the slabs I cut... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Here's some pics to enjoy first. These slabs are straight I used a fish-eye lens and some look curved....sorry.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice work Tim! I've never come across an Ailanthus tree. Looks kind of interesting.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Tennessee Tim said:


> I got to saw yesterday (Sat) and cleaning through some logs I let spalt longer than some of them needed. I've salvaged out the ones that I thought would produce BUT there was unfortunately several that went to the burn pile. As some know this is a guessing game when spalting naturally and differ woods react quicker than others BUT I did push these limits!!!!
> Here's the link to all the slabs I cut... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html
> 
> Here's some pics to enjoy first. These slabs are straight I used a fish-eye lens and some look curved....sorry.
> ...


I had to look that one up, I never heard of it, did it stink when cutting like it's name implies.

That is some pretty wood Tim.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

whered that tree come from? its nice wood wherever it came from


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This is an invasive species and yes it most of the time does stink when sawing but the odor goes away quickly. I think this one was deeper into the spalt stage it didn't have as much if any smell which I thought was odd. Grows SUPER FAST...most hate it around here. makes good cooking wood when dried good from what the older people have told me burned fast and clean and the odor wasn't there when burning dry???

This tree was imported but got out of hand and is hard to get rid of and spreads like fire. There's been a few studies done and some say it's a pretty cabinet wood, light in wieght when dry. when cut fresh resembles ash.

This new website...????!!!! I guess I'll get used to it and adjust......I thought I was at Woodbarter at first...I guess change is good....old age makes you set in habits and ways...LOL!!! Wish we were warned or did I miss that post???


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Tim, we were warned, some of us just missed the post. If you scroll down, on the left side there is a drop down box that you can chose to go back to the older version if you like.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Tim, we were warned, some of us just missed the post. If you scroll down, on the left side there is a drop down box that you can chose to go back to the older version if you like.


I'm going to try to get used to the new BUT it is tempting to go back to the old format even though I hear it is some different also.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Tennessee Tim said:


> I'm going to try to get used to the new BUT it is tempting to go back to the old format even though I hear it is some different also.


Tim, I am using the older version and it is 99.9% the same as it was.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I'm using the new version----it is a little bit harder on the eyes----but so far, the new layout isn't bad.

By the way--nice wood----


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

It's Chinese sumac


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

As a wood I kind of like Chinese sumac, only really for things like walking sticks. It grows like weeds and easy to find. It's ugly as a tree and grows along fence lines almost everywhere so most people just chop it out every few years and it grows right back. 
I'm getting a hankering to cut up some crape mertle. Here in SC it also grows like weeds, but I hear it's great for bending..


----------

